# الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

كالعادة سيتم وضع أهم الإكتشافات و الأخبار العلمية المعلنة فى هذا الشهر فى هذا الموضوع 

وبما أنه تم استهلال الشهر بكسوف الشمس لذلك سيكون أول خبر لدينا 







مراحل لكسوف الشمس الذي شهدته عدة مناطق بالعالم (رويترز)​
شهدت مناطق من العالم يوم 1 - 8 - 2008 م  كسوفا جديدا للشمس عندما بدأ ظل القمر يكتنف سطح الأرض.

وذكرت تقارير صحفية أنه في بعض المناطق الروسية حدث كسوف كلي للشمس وكذلك في الجزء الشمالي والشرقي من أميركا الشمالية وغرينلاند وشمال أوروبا وآسيا باستثناء اليابان.

وأضافت أن هذا الكسوف الذي يعتبر الخامس من نوعه في القرن الحادي والعشرين، تابعه نحو مليار شخص معظمهم من آسيا.

وذكرت أسوشيتد برس أن ملايين الأشخاص تجمعوا  في مناطق ما يعرف بطريق الحرير القديمة في الصين لمتابعة هذه الظاهرة التي تحدث قبل أسبوع من افتتاح الألعاب الأولمبية ببكين.

وكان المعهد الفرنسي لمراقبة الفلك وحركة الكواكب ذكر في وقت سابق على موقعه الإلكتروني أن مدة هذا الكسوف لن تتعدى دقيقتين و27 ثانية في شمال روسيا اعتبارا من الساعة العاشرة و21 دقيقة بتوقيت غرينتش .

ويذكر أن الكسوف الكلي نادر نسبيا إذ لا يحصل سوى بمعدل مرة كل 18 شهرا غير أنه غالبا ما يحصل في عرض البحار أو في مناطق قليلة السكان.

وتنصح الدوائر الطبية بحماية العيون بعدسات خاصة لدى مراقبة هذه الظاهرة ولا سيما لدى الأطفال.

يذكر أن كسوف الشمس يحصل حين تنتظم الشمس والأرض والقمر على خط واحد، وإن كانت الأرض أكبر من القمر بأربعمائة مرة، إلا أنها أبعد منه بأربعمائة مرة أيضا، وحين يصبح القمر في امتداد خط واحد من الأرض والشمس، فإنه يحجب الشمس كليا عن بقعة الأرض الواقعة في ظله.  


المصدر : شبكة وقناة الجزيرة ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*ناسا تنفي تقريرا حول احتمال وجود حياة على المريخ*

ناسا تنفي تقريرا حول احتمال وجود حياة على المريخ





فينيكس على سطح المريخ​
(CNN) -- نفت وكالة الفضاء والطيران الأمريكية "ناسا"، في تصريح لـCNN، تقريراً يفيد بأنها رفعته للبيت الأبيض تشير فيه إلى اكتشافات حققتها مركبة "فينيكس مارس لاندر" باحتمال وجود حياة على كوكب المريخ.

وقال المتحدث باسم "ناسا"، ديفيد مولد، لشبكة CNN إن الملخصات السابقة كانت تؤكد وجود ماء على سطح المريخ وليس أبعد من ذلك.

وكانت مجلة "آفييشن ويك آند سبيس تكنولوجي نيوز" قد نشرت الجمعة الماضية مقالة مفادها أنه تم إبلاغ مكتب المستشار العلمي للرئيس الأمريكي بإعلان حول ذلك قد ينشر في وقت لا يتعد منتصف شهر أغسطس/آب الجاري.

وكان خبراء من "ناسا" قد ذكروا أن المسبار فينيكس، الذي حطّ على أرض المريخ في منطقة السهول الشمالية في الخامس والعشرين من شهر مايو/ أيار الماضي، نجح في رفع عينة من المياه الجليدية وأدخلها فرناً لاختبارها، بهدف تحديد مدى إمكانية الحياة على سطح الكوكب الأحمر.

وقال بيل بوينتون كبير خبراء جامعة أريزونا التي تشرف على برنامج المسبار "لدينا ماء.. لقد رأينا أدلة على وجود هذه المياه الجليدية من قبل بفضل المرصد الدائر في فلك المريخ وعبر فينيكس الشهر الفائت، إلا إنها المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها لمس ماء واختباره."

وفي وقت سابق، التصقت عينة من تربة جليدية في مجرفة موصولة بالذراع الآلية للمسبار "فينيكس" كانت قد نبشتها من أرض المريخ، ما تعذر وصولها إلى فرن خاص لتحليلها، وفق "ناسا."

وقال مسؤولون في مهمة المسبار "فينيكس" إن الذراع الآلية كانت قد جرفت كمية من التربة والمواد بلغت ثلاثة سنتيمترات مكعبة، ورفعتها لاحقا لوضعها في فرن خاص لتحليلها، إلا أن المواد علقت في المجرفة وتعذر نثرها على سطح الفرن.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*فريق جراحي ألماني يزرع ذراعين كاملتين*

فريق جراحي ألماني يزرع ذراعين كاملتين





الرجل قبل العملية الجراحية​
(CNN) -- أجرى فريق جراحة ألماني بالجامعة التقنية في ميونيخ أول عملية زرع ذراعين كاملتين لمزارع في الرابعة والخمسين من العمر، كان قد فقدهما في حادث قبل سنوات، وفقاً لما أعلنه مسؤولون.

وأوضح المسؤولون أن العملية أجريت في مستشفى الجامعة الأسبوع الماضي، وأن العملية جاءت بعد تحضيرات استمرت طوال سنوات، وفقاً لبيان صادر عن المستشفى.

وأوضح البيان أن حالة الرجل الصحية جيدة في ظل الظروف الحالية وأن "المسألة حالياً هي تجنب أعراض التئام الجروح الناجمة عن الجراحة، أو الالتهابات أو الأعراض الجانبية الحادة الناجمة عن الأدوية وخصوصاً احتمال رفض الجسم للذراعين المزروعتين."

وأفاد البيان أن فريقاً جراحياً من 40 شخصاً شاركوا في العملية، التي أجريت يومي الخامس والسادس والعشرين من يوليو/تموز الماضي.

وكان المزارع قد فقد ذراعية من أعلى الكوعين في حادث قبل ست سنوات، في حين حصل على الذراعين الجديدتين من رجل يتناسب معه بالعمر واللون والحجم وزمرة الدم، وفقاً للبيان الصادر عن المستشفى.

وسبق أن أجريت للمزارع عمليتان باستخدام أذرع صناعية، غير أنهما لم تنجحا.

وكان فريق طبي أمريكي قد أجرى في أواخر مايو/أيار الماضي عملية جراحية تاريخية لجندي أمريكي فقد إصبعه في انفجار وقع في العراق السنة الماضية.

وهذه العملية تعتبر تاريخية لاستعمال الأطباء لمسحوق معد بشكل خاص على ما تبقى من إصبع الرقيب شيلوه هاريس، في محاولة لأن يحثوا الأصبع على فعل ما يفعله حيوان السلمندر بشكل طبيعي، أي استبدال أعضاء الجسم المفقودة.

الجرّاح الرئيسي للعملية يؤكد على أن القصة قد تبدو للبعض بأنها من نسج الخيال.

جراحة هاريس هي جزء من دراسة طبية كبيرة جرت مؤخرا حول "الطب التجديدي" الذي تتابعه وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية وعدة مؤسسات طبية محلية.

وسبق أن نجح فريق طبي فرنسي في إجراء عملية زراعة وجه لسيدة فرنسية، وأعلن بعد عام عليها أنها تكللت بالنجاح.

فققد أكد أطباء مستشفى أمينس، في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني عام 2006 أن عملية زراعة الوجه الجزئية التي أجروها لسيدة فرنسية، قد نجحت نجاحاً كاملاً، وأن المريضة بدأت تستعيد شيئاً فشيئاً ردود فعلها العصبية، وقدرتها على تحريك عضلات وجهها.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2008)

عجبني خالص موضوع زراعة زراعين لراجل

دي حاجة جميلة خالص هتفتح الامل قدام الكثير مما فقدوا اطرافهم في حوادث مختلفة 

شكرا يا نونو جيرل وربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



Coptic Man قال:


> عجبني خالص موضوع زراعة زراعين لراجل
> 
> دي حاجة جميلة خالص هتفتح الامل قدام الكثير مما فقدوا اطرافهم في حوادث مختلفة
> 
> شكرا يا نونو جيرل وربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا



اة طبعا يامينا
مع انهم كدة هيخربوا بيوت الناس اللى متعودين على الشحاتة هنا فى مصر:11azy: وبيعتبروها مصدر رزق:hlp:
هههههههههههههههه
بس هو بجد خبر حلو وجديد كمان 
والخبر دة من سنين كان ممكن اعتباره خيال علمى مثلا 30:
شكرا جدا على الرد وعلى انك نورت الموضوع بوجودك
تابع معانا بقى بقية الشهر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*اكتشاف سموم في تربة المريخ قد تستبعد قيام حياة عليه*

اكتشاف سموم في تربة المريخ قد تستبعد قيام حياة عليه 






فينيكس يواصل عمله على المريخ​

أريزونا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- اكتشف المسبار "فينيكس" الذي بعثته وكالة أبحاث الفضاء والطيران الأمريكية "ناسا" في مهمة إلى المريخ لتقييم إمكانية وجود حياة على الكوكب الأحمر، مادة كيميائية سامة في تربة عند نقطة هبوطه في منطقة القطب الشمالي، وفق ما أعلن الاثنين.

المادة الكيميائية المكتشفة هي ملح حامض البركلوريك، وهو مادة كيميائية سامة تستخدم على نطاق واسع في وقود الصواريخ.

ونقل فريق الخبراء في جامعة أريزونا الذي يشرف على مهمة المسبار حيرتهم إزاء النتائج، ويقومون بمزيد من التدقيق حول ما إذا كان الحمض السام قد نقل للمريخ كملوث من الأرض عبر مهمات سابقة.

وقال بيتر سميث كبير المحققين المشرف على المشروع في بيان مكتوب "في حين لم نكمل بعد عملنا على هذه العينات من التربة، إلا أنه لدينا نتائج مهمة جداً.."

وقال سميث إن قراءة تحليلية مبكرة تمت عبر معدات فحص على متن فينيكس  "أشارت إلى تربة مشابهة لتربة الأرض.. غير أن المزيد من التحليل كشف عن وجود خصائص لكيميائية تربة المريخ لا تشبه مثيلتها على الأرض."

يُذكر أنه اكتشف وجود "تأكسد" في موقعين على تربة المريخ خلال مهمتي "فايكينغ 1" و"فايكينغ 2" في سبعينيات القرن الماضي، الأمر الذي دفع العلماء لاستبعاد وجود حياة على الكوكب الأحمر.

يُشار إلى أن المسبار "أوديسي" كان قد سبق واكتشف عام 2001 مخزوناً كبيراً من الجليد تحت سطح المنطقة القطبية من المريخ.

ومنذ هبوط "فينيكس" في مايو/أيار الماضي على المريخ، قامت المعدات الآلية على متنه، منها ذراع آلية بالحفر ورفع عينات من التربة الجليدية ووضعها في فرن تحليلي خاص لفحص مكوناتها لتحديد مدى إمكانية الحياة على سطح الكوكب الأحمر.

غير أن الاكتشاف الجديد يثير مزيد من الشكوك حول امكانية وجود حياة على الكوكب، لكنه لا يستبعد فرضية قيام حياة عليه في الماضي القريب، كما لا يستبعد بالضرورة امكانية وجود حياة حالياً، ربما في أعماق طبقته الصخرية المائية.

يُذكر أن مهمة  المسبار "فينيكس" الذي بلغت كلفته 420 مليون دولار، تم تمديدها مؤخراً لخمسة أسابيع أخرى تنتهي في أواخر سبتمبر/أيلول المقبل بفضل وضع المسبار الجيد.

المصدر : CNN العربية

إلى هنا ينتهى هذا الخبر لكن لدى استفسار :
إذا كان بالإمكان وجود حياة على كوكب المريخ ... لماذا يربطها العلماء بطبيعة حياتنا .....


أليس من الممكن أن تكون المادة السامة بالنسبة لنا هى مادة غير مؤثرة بالنسبة للكائنات التى قد تكون عاشت على المريخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياجماعة دة استفسار فى دماغى دلوقتى ياريت لو أى حد عنده رأى بالنسبة للموضوع دة يشاركنى بيه ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*عقار "الباراسيتامول" قد يسبب تليف الكبد*

عقار "الباراسيتامول" قد يسبب تليف الكبد




برلين: أفاد خبراء ألمان بأن الجرعات الزائدة من عقار "الباراسيتامول" المسكن للآلام قد تسبب مشاكل صحية للكبد.

وأكد الاتحاد الألماني العام للصيادلة أن الشخص البالغ الذي يتمتع بصحة جيدة، ويتناول أكثر من 10 إلى 12 جراما من "الباراسيتامول" في جرعة واحدة أو أكثر من 7.5 جراما في اليوم لفترة طويلة يعرض نفسه لخطر تلف الكبد.

أما الجرعات التي يوصى بها للأطفال فهي منخفضة جدا، لكن تبدو المشكلة في وجود " الباراسيتامول" في تركيبات العلاجات الدوائية، الأمر الذي يجعل هنالك خطورة في تناول جرعة زائدة دون قصد.

وحذر أطباء من تناول المسكنات التي لا يوصي بها طبيب لفترة أكثر من ثلاثة أيام متتالية، ولا أكثر من 10 أيام خلال شهر.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*تطوير مادة كيميائية طاردة للنمل*

تطوير مادة كيميائية طاردة للنمل




برلين: تمكن باحثون في علم الأحياء بالتعاون مع زملائهم من الكيميائيين في جامعة هاله فيتنبرج الالمانية من تقليد الأجسام المضادة التي تعتمد عليها بعض الحشرات في صد النمل عن طريق تنفيره.

وأوضح العلماء أن هذه المادة الجديدة لا تسبب الحكة لبشرة الإنسان خلافا للوسائل التقليدية المعروفة حتي الآن، وتعتمد هذه المادة علي تركيبة مشابهة للمادة الكيميائية لدي حشرة سيوسيراثريبيس والتي تدافع بها عن نفسها ضد النمل.

واكتشف الباحثون لدي هذه الحشرة تركيبة كيميائية جديدة لم تكن معروفة حتي الآن، ووجدوا أنها تنفر النمل وتجعله يهرب من مصدرها ثم قاموا بتقليد هذه المادة صناعيا.

ويسعي العلماء إلي تجريب مدي جدوي استخدام نفس هذه التركيبة في مقاومة العديد من الحشرات المتطفلة الأخري.

وأشار الباحثون إلي أن حشرة النمل تلحق أضرارا هائلة بالمحاصيل في جميع أنحاء العالم، كما أنها تتسبب في نقل بعض الأمراض ومنها الملاريا والحمي الصفراء.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*العثور على بقايا ديناصور ضخم في بولندا*

العثور على بقايا ديناصور ضخم في بولندا




وارسو: عثر علماء حفريات في جنوب بولندا على بقايا ديناصور يقولون إنه يرجع لأزمنة سحيقة لم يكن معروفا من قبل ينتمي لمجموعة الديناصورات الضخمة المعروفة باسم ت-ريكس.

وأوضح عضو فريق البحث الدكتور توماش سوليج بأكاديمية العلوم البولندية ان الديناصور الذي أطلق عليه اسم "التنين" عاش منذ نحو 200 مليون سنة، وكان طوله خمسة أمتار ويتحرك على قدمين، ويبلغ طول أحد أسنانه سبعة سنتيمترات.

وقال سوليج إن هذا نوع جديد تماما من الديناصورات لم يكن معروفا حتى الآن، وأضاف أنه لم يتوقع أحد أبدا أن أحد افراد هذه المجموعة كان يعيش في تلك الأزمنة، ولذلك فان هذا الكشف يعطينا معرفة جديدة بشأن تطور مجموعة ت-ريكس من الديناصورات الضخمة.

وتم العثور على بقايا هذا الديناصور في فناء للطوب في قرية ليسوفيتش التي تبعد نحو 200 كيلومتر من وارسو.

وأشار سوليج إلى أن علماء الحفريات سيواصلون فحص العظام ويقومون بتوثيق هذا الاكتشاف قبل أن يقرروا الاسم الذي سيطلقونه على الديناصور الجديد.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميل و متميز , يا ريت كل شهر موضوع مشابه .

يثبت .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل و متميز , يا ريت كل شهر موضوع مشابه .
> 
> يثبت .​



على فكرة قلم حر كان فى موضوع مشابه شهر يونيو ويوليو
ولو ربنا قدرنى كل شهر هعمل موضوع زيه30:
شكرا على التثبيت وعلى المرور والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (6 أغسطس 2008)

*دايما منوره يا نونو
بمواضيعك القيمه
شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



yerigagarin قال:


> *دايما منوره يا نونو
> بمواضيعك القيمه
> شكرا ليكي​*



ودايما حضرتك منورنا بردودك وتشجيعك 
شكرا جدا على المرور والرد:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*الكونغو : اكتشاف أعلى تجمع للغوريلا يتم اكتشافه حتى الآن*

اكتشاف 125 ألف غوريلا تستوطن مستنقعات الكونغو





العديد من أنواع الغوريلا مهدد بالانقراض​
(CNN) -- كشف إحصاء حديث عن وجود مستوطنة ضخمة تضم نحو 125 ألف غوريلا، من النوع النادر، في منطقة مستنقعات بجمهورية الكونغو، لترتفع بذلك أرقام هذا النوع النادر المهدد بالانقراض، إلى الضعف في كافة أنحاء العالم.

وقال هوغو ريني، أحد الخبراء الذين شاركوا في المسح، الذي أجري لصالح  جمعية الحفاظ على الحياة البرية" الأمريكية، لـCNN، إنه لاكتشاف مذهل.

وكان فريق المسح التابع للجمعية قد أجرى البحث خلال عامي 2006 و2007، في منطقة "لاك تيلي" النائية، - منطقة غابات مستنقعات واسعة في  شمالي جمهورية الكونغو.

وقدر آخر إحصاء لهذا النوع من الغوريلا النادرة، تم اعداده في فترة الثمانينيات، أعدادها بـ100 ألف غوريلا في كافة أنحاء العالم.

وقال ريني: "ذهبنا إلى هناك واكتشفنا هذه الأعداد الهائلة من الغوريلا."

 واستندت تقديرات الخبراء حول الرقم، على أعداد "منازل" الغوريلا في المنطقة، وأوضح ريني، أن لكل غوريلا مكان مخصص للنوم.

وأضاف: "هذا أعلى تجمع للغوريلا يتم اكتشافه حتى اللحظة."

ويدرج الخبراء غوريلا "ويسترن لولاند" في لائحة أكثر أصناف الحيوانات عرضة لخطر الانقراض والزوال، وتراجعت أعدادهم بوتيرة سريعة للغاية جراء الصيد والأوبئة، مثل مرض "إيبولا."

ويعيش هذا النوع من الحيوان في الكاميرون، وجمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى، وغينيا الإستوائية، والغابون، ونيجيريا إلى جانب جمهورية الكونغو.

ويهدد الصيد الجائر بالإضافة إلى فقدان المأوى، فصيلة "كروس ريفر" من الغوريلا، التي تستوطن مرتفعات الكاميرون ونيجيريا.

وهناك ما بين 250 إلى 300 غوريلا من هذا النوع في كافة أنحاء العالم.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*"البقعة الساخنة" ظاهرة غير طبيعية تحير العلماء في كاليفورنيا*

"البقعة الساخنة" ظاهرة غير طبيعية تحير العلماء في كاليفورنيا



شهدت كاليفورنيا العديد من حرائق الأحراش الضخمة في وقت سابق​
(CNN) --  تصيب ظاهرة غير طبيعية في نقطة محددة في مقاطعة "فينتورا" بكاليفورنيا، ترتفع خلالها درجة الحرارة بشدة العلماء بالحيرة البالغة إزاء الفشل في تحديد الأسباب الكامنة وراء الظاهرة.

وبلغت درجة الحرارة في البقعة المعنية بالقرب من منطقة "فيلمور" أكثر من 800 درجةفهرنهايت الجمعة.

وفشل جيولوجيون ومسؤولون بدائرة قسم الإطفاء في "مقاطعة فينتور"، الذين عاينوا المنطقة التي تمتد على مساحة فدانين" شمالي "فيلمور" في تحديد مسببات الظاهرة.

وقال رون أوتومان، الناطق باسم دائرة الإطفاء، إنها ظاهرة "حرارية شاذة."

ونسب الخبراء الظاهرة ربما إلى بعض النظريات منها: أن البقعة تعتبر منطقة انزلاقات نشطة، تحركت خلال الستين عاماً الماضية لتحبس "الهايدروكربون" - مادة كيمائية عضوية تدخل في تركيب المنتجات البترولية، والغاز الطبيعي، والفحم،  تحت مئات الأقدام في باطن الأرض، ومع تعرضها للجفاف، وبدء الأرض في التشقق وتسلل الأوكسجين عبر تلك الشقوق، يحدث نوعاً من "الاحتراق"

ولفت تصاعد الدخان من خمسة شقوق أرضية الجمعة الأنظار إلى "البقعة الساخنة."

وقال أوتومان إن المنطقة الوعرة والشديدة الانحدار ملك لوكالة إدارة الأراضي الأمريكية ومؤجرة لشركة نفط أمريكية، وهي غير مأهولة.

وأوضح أن المنطقة ذاتها سجلت ارتفاعاً قياسياً في الحرارة، وعلى خمس أو ست مرات، منذ العام 1987، ويطلق عليها دوماً "الظاهرة الطبيعية النادرة."

وأشار إلى أن المنطقة أخذت تبرد ولا تمثل أي خطراً على العامة، وأحاطها رجال الإطفاء بخط للسيطرة، حال اندلاع حرائق أحراش، مضيفاً أن دائرة الإطفاء تراقب المنطقة عن كثب وبشكل يومي. 

يذكر أن المقاطعة، تحديداً، وولاية كاليفورنيا بشكل عام شهدت في السابق عدداً من حرائق الأحراش الهائلة.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*طريقة ألمانية لإزالة المرارة عبر الصرة*

طريقة ألمانية لإزالة المرارة عبر الصرة




برلين: تمكن الجراح الألماني فرانك جرانديرات من إجراء عملية استئصال المرارة عبر الصرة.

وأوضحت سان أوجوستينوس متحدثة باسم مجموعة مستشفيات في مدينة نويس بولاية شمال الراين فيستفاليا أن البروفيسور جرانديرات لم يضطر لإجراء أي فتح جراحي آخر للوصول للمثانة. وأشارت المتحدثة إلي أن أهم ما يميز الأسلوب الجراحي الجديد هو التقليل من المخاطر الجراحية ومخاطر حدوث عدوي بسبب العملية، بالإضافة إلي الناحية الجمالية، حيث أن هذه الجراحة لا تخلف ندبة في البطن.

وكان الأطباء يحتاجون لإجراء عمليات استئصال حصي المرارة أو المرارة نفسها بالمناظير الطبية إلي عمل فتحات أخري في منطقة البطن والدخول للبطن عن طريق فتحة الشرج.

وأكدت المستشفى أن الطريقة الجراحية الجديدة التي تعتمد علي الدخول للبطن عن طريق الصرة تحول دون إلحاق أي إصابات بأي أعضاء أخري للجسم.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*ولادة أول 5 كلاب مستنسخة*

ولادة أول 5 كلاب مستنسخة




سول:أعلنت شركة أبحاث كورية جنوبية أنها نجحت في استنساخ 5 كلاب لأهداف بحثية.

وذكر موقع "كاي بي إس جلوبال" الكوري الجنوبي أن شركة الأبحاث "آر إن إل بيو" استنسخت 5 كلاب من كلبة تدعى "بوجر" وتخص مواطنة أمريكية.

وأكد فريق من جامعة سول الوطنية، برئاسة البروفسور لي بيونج شان، أن الكلاب الخمسة تحمل جينات مطابقة تماماً لجينات الأم، وطلبت "آر إن إل بيو" من كلية الحقوق في الجامعة تأكيد نتيجة الاستنساخ.

وبعد تحقيقها هذا النجاح، قالت الشركة إنها تنوي البدء في جني المال من بيع الكلاب المستنسخة في كافة أنحاء العالم.

وقال مدير التخطيط الاستراتيجي في الشركة جين هان هونج" "نحن بتنا مستعدين لاستقبال طلبات استنساخ الكلاب".

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*طبيب ينقذ طفلة بآلة لغسل الكلية من صنع يديه*

طبيب ينقذ طفلة بآلة لغسل الكلية من صنع يديه




انقذ طبيب بريطاني حياة طفلت كانت تعاني من عجز الكلية بعدما صمم آلة لغسل الكليتين يدويا في مرآب سيارته الخاص. 

وكان جسد الطفلة ميلي كيلي اصغر حجما من ان يستفيد من الآلات التقليدية التي توفرها المستشفيات، حتى تلك المخصصة للاطفال، مما دفع الدكتور مالكولم كولتهارد واحد زملائه للتفكير بصناعة نسخة مصغرة. 

وقالت ربيكا والدة ميلي ان الآلة لاءمت ابنتها بشكلا رائع. يذكر ان آلة غسل الكلي تحل محل الكلية العاجزة في تطهير الدم. 

وكانت ميلي قد ولدت بمرض يجعل اعضاءها الداخلية تنمو خارج جسمها، وعندما خضعت لعملية جراحية لتصحيح الخطأ عجزت كليتاها. 

ولم يتعد وزنها آنذاك 3 كيلوغرامات مما جعل آلات غسل الكلية لا تلائمها، وحذر الاطباء أمها ربيكا من ان ابنتها تواجه خطر الموت. 




لكن الدكتور كولتهارد بمساعدة ممرض الاطفال جان كروزييه صنعا نسخة مصغرة من الآلة. وعندما تمت صناعتها، ربطت بها ميلي لمدة 7 ايام حتى استعادت كليتاها عافيتهما. 

وتقول الام ربيكا ان الآلة لم تشبه آلات المستشفيات بتاتا، بل كانت عبارة عن صندوق معدني اخضر كتبت عليه علامات بالصباغة، وتتدلى منه اسلاك لترتبط بجسد ابنتي. كانت تلك الآلة الغريبة امل ابنتي الوحيد في النجاة من الموت. 

ومازالت الآلة التي صنعها كولتهارد قيد الاشتغال حيث يستفيد منها عدد من الرضع ذوو حالات مشابهة لحالة ميلي، لكن الطبيب يقول انها لن تفيد الا الرضع الصغار جدا، وانه لا بد من نسخة رسمية يمكن استخدامها بمرونة اكبر لانقاذ اكبر عدد من الاطفال. 


المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## قلم حر (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



nonogirl89 قال:


> على فكرة قلم حر كان فى موضوع مشابه شهر يونيو ويوليو
> 
> ولو ربنا قدرنى كل شهر هعمل موضوع زيه30:
> شكرا على التثبيت وعلى المرور والتشجيع
> ...


 شوفت واحد منهم !
على فكره : لو كان في أخبار موجوده في مواضيع منفصله في المنتدى , لا مانع من وضعها بالموضوع .
و لو في خبر مميز جدا , كمان لا مانع من وضعه هنا , و كمان في موضوع مستقل .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



قلم حر قال:


> شوفت واحد منهم !
> على فكره : لو كان في أخبار موجوده في مواضيع منفصله في المنتدى , لا مانع من وضعها بالموضوع .
> و لو في خبر مميز جدا , كمان لا مانع من وضعه هنا , و كمان في موضوع مستقل .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​



حاضر ياقلم حر
شكرا على الاقتراح والمرور والرد والتشجيع والتثبيت30:
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## radwa (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخبار قيمه فعلا 
خصوصا الماده الطارده للنمل
شكرا ليكي


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



radwa قال:


> اخبار قيمه فعلا
> خصوصا الماده الطارده للنمل
> شكرا ليكي



شكلك كدة النمل مغلبك:11azy:
معلش بقى الدنيا صيف والنمل بياخد راحته شوية فى الصيف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع بوجودك 
عايزة أشوفك تانى وتانى فى مواضيع تانى:smil16:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*أمل في إنهاء الاعتماد على مضادات طرد الأعضاء*

أمل في إنهاء الاعتماد على مضادات طرد الأعضاء 






توصل العلماء إلى طريقة جديدة قد تساعد في إنهاء اعتماد المرضى الذين مروا بعمليات لزراعة الأعضاء على أدوية مضادة لطرد الأعضاء من الجسم البشري. 

وتشمل الطريقة الجديدة مزج كرات الدم البيضاء التي تقاوم العدوى والمأخوذة من دم المريض مع خلايا مأخوذة من دم شخص متطوع. 

وقد نجح العلماء في جعل أحد المرضى يستغني تماما عن الأدوية الخافضة للمناعة والتي تستخدم في منع مقاومة الجسم للأعضاء المزروعة، كما نجحوا في جعل مرضى آخرين يعتمدون على تناول جرعات أقل كثيرا من هذه الأدوية. 

ومن المقرر أن تنشر نتائج الدراسة الجديدة التي أجريت في جامعة شليزويج هولستين الألمانية في دورية Transplant International 

ويتعين على المرضى الذين مروا بعمليات زراعة اعضاء حاليا تناول مزيج من الأدوية القوية مدى الحياة من أجل كبح جماح نظام المناعة الطبيعية داخل الجسم بحيث يمتنع عن رفض الأعضاء المزروعة. 

إلا أن هذه الأدوية نفسها يمكن أن تسبب أعراضا جانبية وقد لا تمنع الرفض البطئ للعضو المزروع فيما بعد. 

وتتضمن التقنية الجديدة حقن مرضى زرع الأعضاء بمحلول مكون من خلايا متخصصة تعرف باسم الخلايا التي تسهل قبول الأعضاء المزروعة. 

هذه الخلايا يتم الحصول عليها من خلال عزل نوع معين من كرات الدم البيضاء من أحد المتطوعين، ثم معالجتها كيميائيا في المعمل. 

وبعد أن تتم معالجتها تكتسب هذه الخلايا القدرة على قتل خلايا أخرى موجودة في النظام الدفاعي هي التي تسبب عميلة الرفض، كما تقوم بتفعيل نوع آخر من خلايا تتمتع بالمناعة تلعب دورا مفيدا في منع رفض الجسم للعضو المزروع. 

يتم بعد ذلك زرع هذه الخلايا إلى جانب خلايا المتطوع لتفعيل قدرتها المناعية أكثر قبل ان يتم حقنها في المريض. 

وقد تم اختبار التقنية الجديدة في مرضى زراعة الكلى، وحقن بعضهم بتلك الخلايا قبل العملية، بينما حقن بها مرضى آخرون بعد عملية الزرع كعلاج دوائي اضافي. 


المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*هاوية تكتشف "الشبح الكوني" بالصدفة*

هاوية تكتشف "الشبح الكوني" بالصدفة





الجسم الأخضر في الصورة هو ما اكتشفته آركل​
(CNN) -- بينما كانت "هاني فان آركل" تقلب بعض الصور للمجرات والكوكب على شبكة الإنترنت، شاهدت صورة فيها جسم غريب في السماء، لامع وغازي، ويحوي فجوة في وسطه، مما تحول فيما بعد إلى اكتشاف مذهل.

وتقول آركل، التي تعمل معلمة وليست متخصصة بعلوم الفضاء: "لقد بدا غريبا لي، لكنني لم أكن متأكدة،" فما كان أمامها إلا أن تبعث بالصورة إلى موقع إلكتروني متخصص بعلوم الفضاء والمجارات، وهناك كانت المفاجأة.

لقد تحولت ملاحظة آركل حول الصورة إلى اكتشاف مذهل، حير علماء الفضاء الذين أطلقوا على الجسم الغريب والغامض اسم "الشبح الكوني"، وأخذوا يحاولون فك أسراره.

ويقول البروفسور بيل كيل، من جامعة ألاباما في الولايات المتحدة، إن "اكتشاف هذه الفتاة مذهل ويعطي مثالا على تأثير الإنترنت في عالم العلوم.. لقد أثبتت أنك يمكن أن تحقق بعض الإنجازات وأنت جالس في كرسيك وتراقب السماء."

أما ستيف ماران، المتحدث باسم الاتحاد الأمريكي لعلوم الفلك، فقال إن "الهواة، مثل آركل، بدأوا يساهمون بشكل كبير في الاكتشافات العلمية، بسبب تطور التكنولوجيا، وهو أمر لم يكن ليحدث منذ سنوات قليلة."

وأحد الأمثلة الناجحة على مساهمة الهواة، هو مشروع "غالاكسي زو" أو "حديقة حيوانات المجرة،" الذي أطلقه كل من كيفن شواينسكي، وزميله كريس لينتوت، من جامعة أكسفورد في بريطانيا.

وساعد هذا المشروع على تصنيف وأرشفة نحو مليون صورة للمجرة، ووضعها على الإنترنت، حيث يستطيع الهواة التفاعل معها والأستفادة منها.


المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## mina_007 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع*
*لالالالالالا اكثر من رائع*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*http://gallery.7oob.net/data/media/3/Teddies.jpg*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



mina_007 قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> *لالالالالالا اكثر من رائع*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى
على الرد الرائع
لالالالالالا أكثر من رائع:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان دبدوبين مش دبدوب واحد 30:
هييييييييييييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييه
ميرسى بجد على الرد:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*روبوتات جديدة تتعلم أن تحرك نفسها بنفسها ......بواسطة قلم حر*



قلم حر قال:


> روبوتات جديدة تتعلم أن تحرك نفسها بنفسها​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ألف شكر قلم حر ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*سيارات تتكلم وسجائر تنطفئ تلقائياً لحماية الأرواح فى أوروبا...بواسطة قلم حر*



قلم حر قال:


> سيارات تتكلم وسجائر تنطفئ تلقائياً لحماية الأرواح في أوروبا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا قلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رومانيا: اكتشاف هيكل عظمي لحيوان عاش قبل 2.5 مليون سنة*

رومانيا: اكتشاف هيكل عظمي لحيوان عاش قبل 2.5 مليون سنة





ماموث عثر عليه في شمال سيبيريا​
بوخارست، رومانيا (CNN)-- أكد مسؤول روماني الجمعة، أن عمال أحد المناجم اكتشفوا بالصدفة هيكلاً عظمياً لحيوان أشبه بـ" الماموث" المنقرض، يعود إلى 2.5 مليون سنة.

وقال لازلو ديميتر، المؤرخ وعضو المجلس البلدي في بلدة "راكوسول دي سوس" الواقعة على بعد 170 كيلومتراً من شمالي غربي العاصمة الرومانية، بوخارست، إن العمال تعثروا بالهيكل خلال أعمال تنقيب في منجم بالبلدة في يونيو/حزيران الماضي.

وتكمن أهمية الاكتشاف في أن الهيكل حافظ على وضعه السليم بشكل يفوق معظم الهياكل العظمية المكتشفة لحيوانات انقرضت في السابق.

وقال ديميتر إنه يأمل أن يساعد الكشف، العلماء على وضع تصور أفضل لما كانت عليه الحيوانات والحياة النباتية في تلك الحقبة، وفق أسوشيتد برس.

ولفت إلى أن أعمال الحفر الكاملة التي تجرى في المنطقة حول الهيكل العظمي المكتشف ستنتهي خلال فترة شهرين.

وبعد إجراء الفحوص والأبحاث سيعرض الهيكل العظمي في متحف "باراولت" القريب من البلدة.

من جهته أكد ألكسندرو أندريسانو وهو بروفسور في  جامعة بوخارست للجيولوجيا أهمية الاكتشاف، فيما قال مارتون فينتزل باحث في متحف "ثري ريفر لاند" غربي بوخارست: "إنه مثير.. اكتشاف هيكل عظمي شبه كامل مسألة فريدة في رومانيا ونادرة في العالم" مشيراً إلى أهمية الحدث وما قد يحمله من أجوبة حول نباتات وحيوانات تلك الحقبة.

الهيكل العظمي للحيوان المكتشف الأشبه بالماموث، الذي تطور منه الفيل الحالي، بلغ ارتفاعه ثلاثة أمتار وطوله سبعة أمتار، وكان يتغذى على ورق النبات ولديه أنياب مستقيمة بدلاً من المتقوسة.

ويقول الباحث فيلدا كورديا الذي فحص الهيكل العظمي إن الحيوان ربما مات بسبب تغير المناخ.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*Fda: مخاطر من تناول دواء لمرض القلب والكوليتسرول معاً*

FDA: مخاطر من تناول دواء لمرض القلب والكوليتسرول معاً





مخاطر من تفاعل فيتورين مع دواء آخر​
واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)-- حذرت دائرة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكية FDA الجمعة، إن *المرضى الذين يتناولون أدوية محددة لعلاج الكوليسترول ودقات القلب غير المنتظمة في آنٍ واحد، معرضون للإصابة بتلف عضلي خطير بسبب طريقة تفاعل العقارين.*

وقالت الهيئة الحكومية إن على الأطباء اتخاذ أقصى درجات الحذر عندما يصفون علاج "Zocor" أو "Generic Zocor" أو "Vytorin" لمرضى يخضعون في نفس الوقت لعلاج بعقار "amiodarone" لتنظيم دقات القلب والذي يسوّق تحت الاسم التجاري "Cordarone" أو "Pacerone."

وأوضحت الهيئة أن المخاطر أعلى للمرضى الذين يتناولون جرعة تفوق 20 ملليغرام في اليوم من دواء "simvastatin" للتحكم بمستوى الكوليسترول السيئ المسؤول عن انسداد الشرايين الدموية.

وشددت دائرة الدواء والغذاء الحكومية أن الإضرار بالعضلات خطر موجود مع أي من أدوية الكوليسترول المعروفة بـ"ستاتين" بما فيها دواء "ليبيتور" وتحديداً لدى كبار السن، وفق أسوشيتد برس.

وبالرغم من أن مخاطر حدوث أضرار هي منخفضة بشكل إجمالي، إلا *أنها قد تكون خطيرة لأنها تؤدي إلى حدوث فشل كلوي وحتى الوفاة.*

وناشدت الهيئة الأطباء بإعطاء مرضاهم الذي يتناولون عقاراً تنظيم دقات القلب بديلاً آخر للتحكم بمستوى الكوليسترول.

يُشار إلى أن تحذيراً سابقاً مماثلاً كان أطلق عام 2002 لم يجد صداه ووضع حد لهذه المشكلة، وتقول الـFDA إنها منذ تلك الفترة، تلقت تقارير تتعلق بإصابة 52 شخصاً تناولوا خليطاً من العلاجين، بإصابات خطيرة في العضلات، أدخل معظمهم المستشفى للعلاج.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*مادة مطاطية موصلة للكهرباء*

مادة مطاطية موصلة للكهرباء  





طوكيو: طور علماء يابانيون مادة مطاطية موصلة للكهرباء، وهو اكتشاف يمكن أن يستخدم في صنع ادوات قابلة للانثناء والتمدد.

وأوضح العلماء الجديدة أن المادة التي توصل إليها تسويوشي سيكيتاني من جامعة طوكيو يمكن استخدامها في الاسطح المنحنية او حتى في الاجزاء المتحركة.

وطور فريق سيكيتاني مادتهم باستخدام أنابيب كربونية بالغة الدقة، وهي سلسلة طويلة من جزيئات الكربون التي يمكنها توصيل الكهرباء.

ومزج الفريق ذلك بمركب مطاطي لتشكيل المادة الاساسية، ثم وصلوا شبكة من الموصلات الدقيقة للغاية بهذه المادة ومن ثم اخضعوها للاختبار.

ومددوا طبقة من هذه المادة الى ضعف حجمها الاصلي تقريبا ثم قلصت مرة اخرى الى وضعها الاصلي دون ارباك الموصلات الالكترونية الدقيقة او الحاق ضرر بالخواص الموصلة للمادة.

وأكد سيكيتاني وزملاؤه أن هذا الموصل المطاطي من شانه أن يسمح للدوائر الالكترونية بالوصول الى اماكن كان من المستحيل وصولها حتى الآن، ومن بينها الاسطح المنحنية والاجزاء القابلة للتحرك مثل مفصلات ذراع الانسان الالي.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*القطب الجنوبي تجمد قبل 14 مليون عام*

القطب الجنوبي تجمد قبل 14 مليون عام




واشنطن: عثر فريق بحث دولي على آخر آثار منطقة التندرا داخل القطب الجنوبي قبل تدني درجات الحرارة منذ ملايين السنوات.

وأوضح الباحثون، الذين مولتهم "مؤسسة العلوم الوطنية" الأمريكية، ان تغيراً جوياً بارداً غير متوقع حصل على مدى 200 ألف سنة، قبل 14 مليون سنة، ما تسبب باختفاء أعشاب وحشرات التندرا وحوّل داخل القطب الجنوبي إلى منطقة متجمدة.

والمقصود بالتندرا المناطق التي تتمتع بفصل واحد طوال السنة تذوب خلاله الثلوج، ما يسمح بنمو بعض النباتات وتواجد بعض الحشرات، وهي تطلق على السهول القطبية المتموجة والمستوية الخالية من الأشجار، وتمتد من حدود الغابات الباردة حتى المناطق التي تغطيها الثلوج بشكل دائم في القطبين الجنوبي والشمالي، وبات يقتصر نطاقها حول القطب الجنوبي على بعض البقع المتناثرة في بعض الجزر.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*المشتري يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*

المشتري يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض




موسكو: كشف علماء فضاء روس عن حدوث تغييرات جذرية في كوكب المشتري الغازي وكذلك أقماره، نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات تيرمونووية في أعماقها وهي العملية التي عادة ما تحدث للنجوم أيضا.

وأوضح العلماء أن *هذه العملية تنذر باحتمال تعرض النظام الشمسي بأكمله لانفجار ضخم إذا ما حدث شيء خطأ بداخل كوكب المشتري، ووقتها ستطال موجة الانفجار كوكب الأرض مدمرة الأخضر واليابس ومتسببة في مقتل جميع الكائنات الحية التي تعيش على سطح الكوكب.*

وذكرت صحيفة "برافدا الروسية" أن تلك الظاهرة الغامضة وقعت للمرة* الأولى *على سطح الكوكب، وأنه على الرغم من بقاء الكوكب هادئا لمئات السنين، إلا أن نقطتين لونهما أحمر تكونتا داخل الغلاف الجوي لكوكب المشتري، أضخم كواكب المجموعة الشمسية، على مدار الثلاثة الأعوام الماضية، كل منهما تفوق في الحجم الكرة الأرضية بخمس أو عشر مرات.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
مصدر آخر : جريدة الراية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*تقنية أوروبية وإنتاج أمريكي: سيارة ثورية تعمل بالهواء المضغوط*

تقنية أوروبية وإنتاج أمريكي: سيارة ثورية تعمل بالهواء المضغوط





تصميم متخيّل للسيارة الجديدة​
نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة(CNN)- -بعد اللغط الذي أثارته قضية تطوير سيارات تعمل بالوقود الحيوي، بسبب الجدل حول تأثيره على أسعار وكميات المواد الغذائية، ومع التقدم البطيء على صعيد استخدام التكنولوجيا الكهربائية في المركبات، ستشهد الأسواق قريباً ظهور سيارة هجينة بمحرك مزدوج، يعمل بالوقود والهواء المضغوط.

ويقول المشرفون على تصميم السيارة إن من شأن هذه السيارة تحقيق قفزة نوعية على صعيد توفير الطاقة، إذ تسير لمسافة 170 كيلومتراً بغالون وقود واحد، وقد أنجزت العمل عليها شركة MDI الأوروبية التي تتخذ من فرنسا مقراً لها، وقد حصلت شركة أمريكية تدعى "زيرو بوليوشن" على ترخيص لإنتاجها في الولايات المتحدة.

وتقدر شيفا فينكت، نائبة رئيس MDI والمديرة التنفيذية لشركة "زيرو بوليوشن" في حديث لـCNN أن يبدأ التسويق الفعلي للسيارة عام 2010، بسعر 18 ألف دولار للمركبة الواحدة، وتقول إن أسلوب عملها يشبه إلى حد بعيد تكنولوجيا السيارات البخارية القديمة، إلا أن الهواء المضغوط سيحل محل البخار في تحريك الاسطوانات.

ويمكن للسيارة التي ستتسع لخمسة مقاعد  بلوغ سرعة 145 كيلومتراً في الساعة، وفي حال كان خزانها ممتلئاً بالوقود، فبوسعها أن تسير لمسافة كلية تبلغ 1287 كيلومتراً، *وقد صممت مع خزان يتسع لثماني ليترات،* مع خزان آخر أو أكثر من الهواء المضغوط.

وتشير فينكت إلى أن الحاجة للوقود تنبع من ضرورة إيجاد سخان في السيارة، على أن هذا الوقود ليس بالضرورة من البنزين، بل يمكن استخدام الزيت النباتي أو الإيثانول.

ويقول جون كاليستر، مدير معهد المبادرات الفردية في الهندسة لدى جامعة كورنال، إن هذه السيارة ستوفر ضعف كمية الوقود مقارنة بأفضل سيارة هجينة تعتمد الكهرباء، إلى جانب أن الأبحاث لم تتمكن حتى الساعة من صنع سيارة عائلية من النوع الصديق للبيئة قادرة على السير لأكثر من 120 كيلومترا بالغالون.

ورأى كاليستر بالتالي أن سيارة الهواء المضغوط تمثل قفزة كبيرة إلى الأمام ستجذب السائقين من حول العالم، شرط أن تكون هذه المواصفات صادقة.

ولكن كاليستر شكك في نسبة استهلاك الوقود التي تتحدث عنها الشركة، معتبراً أن تحريك اسطوانات السيارة يحتاج إلى ضغط بمعدل 2041 كيلوغراماً لكل 2.5 سنتيمتر مربع، الأمر الذي يفرض طاقة هائلة لتسيير جهاز ضخ هواء قادر على إنتاج ضغط مماثل.

وفي الوقت الذي بدأت فيه جهات دولية عديدة، وفي مقدمتها الهند، تظهر اهتماماً بهذه السيارة، قالت شرطة "زيرو بوليوشن" إن هيكل الطراز الذي سيطرح في الولايات المتحدة سيعتمد على ألياف زجاجية ومواد أخرى ملصقة دون لحام، الأمر الذي سيخفف من وزن المركبة، ولكنه سيتمتع بالصلابة اللازمة لتجاوز اختبارات الأمان.

المصدر : CNN العربية
نشر فى (GMT+04:00) - 10/08/08)
*--------------------------------------*
تعليق بواسطة : yerigagarin ​


> *وقد صممت مع خزان يتسع لثماني ليترات*


الصح 8 جالونات
1278 / 170 = 7.51764 يعني تقريبا 8 جالون
المدي / عدد الكيلو متر بالجالون = سعة الخزان


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*تبديل الخلايا "يحافظ على شباب أعضاء الجسم"*



قلم حر قال:


> *تبديل الخلايا "يحافظ على شباب أعضاء الجسم"*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*اكتشاف سلالة جديدة من أنفلونزا الطيور بنيجيريا*

اكتشاف سلالة جديدة من أنفلونزا الطيور بنيجيريا




روما، إيطاليا (CNN)-- أعلنت منظمة الأغذية والزراعة للأمم المتحدة (فاو) الاثنين، اكتشاف لأول مرة سلالة جديدة من فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور شديد الخطورة، في نيجيريا.

وأشارت المنظمة الى أن نيجيريا قد أفادت مؤخراً باكتشاف بؤرتين من المرض في ولايتي "كاتسينا" و"كانو."

وأُظهرت النتائج المخبرية الواردة من نيجيريا إلى مختبر مرجعي تابع لفاو في إيطاليا، أن السلالة الفيروسية التي تم إكتشافها حديثاً تختلف من الناحية الوراثية عن السلالات التي انتشرت في نيجيريا أثناء الموجتين السابقتين، اللتين وقعتا في العامين 2006 و2007.

ويبدو أن السلالة الجديدة المكتشفة لم يبلغ عنها أبداً من قبل في أفريقيا، فهي أشبه ما تكون بالسلالات التي تم تحديدها سابقاً في أوروبا وبالتحديد إيطاليا، وفي آسيا (أفغانستان وإيران) في العام 2007.

ونقلت الفاو على موقعها الإلكتروني تحذيراً صدر عن المنسق الدولي للحياة البرية لدى دائرة الصحة الحيوانية التابعة للمنظمة، سكوت نيومان، جاء فيه "أن الكشف عن سلالة فيروسية جديدة لأنفلونزا الطيور في أفريقيا يثير مخاوف خطيرة، سيما وأن مصدرها ما زال مجهولاً في القارة الأفريقية."

وفي رأيه أنه من غير المرجح أن تكون الطيور البرية قد حملت السلالة الجديدة للقارة الأفريقية، منذ حصلت الهجرة الأخيرة للطيور البرية من أوروبا وآسيا الوسطى إلى أفريقيا في سبتمبر/ أيلول 2007، وأن الهجرة لهذا العام إلى أفريقيا لم تقع الى الآن بشكل فعلي.

وقال إنه ربما هناك قنوات أخرى لإدخال الفيروس المذكور، مثل التجارة الدولية، على سبيل المثال، أو حركة الدواجن غير المشروعة وغير المبلغ عنها، الأمر الذي يزيد من مخاطر إنتشار انفلونزا الطيور في بلدان أخرى من غرب أفريقيا."

أما رئيس دائرة الصحة الحيوانية لدى المنظمة، جوزيف دومنيك، فيرى "أن عدم التأكد من إنتشار الفيروس وإنتقاله، يشكل تحدياً كبيراً في حملات المكافحة، لذلك فإن زيادة المراقبة تُعد مفتاحاً لمتابعة الموقف ومسار إنتشار الفيروس.

وأضاف قوله إن المنظمة تُقيم الإبلاغ السريع من جانب نيجيريا، وتبادلها المعلومات بشأن هذه السلالة الجديدة من فيروس انفلونزا الطيور."

يُذكر أنه منذ تفشي وباء أنفلونزا الطيور قبل خمسة أعوام في آسيا، فقد ضرب المرض أكثر من 60 بلداً، وقد تمكنت الغالبية العظمى من البلدان المذكورة من إحتوائه.

وكان المرض قد تفشى بين الدواجن في 25 ولاية نيجيرية في فبراير/ شباط 2006، قبل أن يتم إحتوائه.

المصدر : CNN العربية 
نُشر فى : 1741 (GMT+04:00) - 11/08/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*منتجعات صحيّة تعتمد تكنولوجيا خاصة لاضطراب النوم*

منتجعات صحيّة تعتمد تكنولوجيا خاصة لاضطراب النوم




جورجيا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)-- ربما أخذ قسط وافر من الراحة يجب أن يكون بمثل بساطة إغلاق جفنيك وتسليم نفسك للنوم.

لكن قول ذلك سهل جداً مقارنة مع التطبيق، بحسب ما كشفته دراسة حديثة نفذها المعهد القومي للاضطراب العصبي والسكتة الدماغية، وهو هيئة متفرعة من المعاهد الوطنية للصحة.

فقد وجد مسح أن هناك قرابة 40 مليون أمريكي يعانون سنوياً من اضطرابات مزمنة في النوم، بالإضافة إلى شكاوى من 20 مليون أمريكي آخر يعانون من مشاكل متكررة مع النوم.

وبحسب المعهد فإن اضطراب النوم المزمن قد يولّد مشاكل صحية جمة.

الطبيب ديفيد شولمان مدير مختبر النوم في جامعة "إيموري" في مدينة أتلانتا بولاية جورجيا، يقول "هناك دراسات تشير إلى أن الأشخاص الذين ينامون ساعات أقل على مرحلة طويلة، هم معرضون أكثر من غيرهم لخطر حوادث السير وبعض الاضطرابات الصحية مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم واحتمال الإصابة بمرض القلب والسكتة."

ولفت إلى أن المعرضين لهذه المخاطر هم الأفراد الذين ينامون أقل من سبع أو ثماني ساعات وهي المدة الأساسية لكل فرد.

وبرأي الأطباء فإن الحل لهذا الأرق قد يكون للبعض هو من خلال شراء "النوم" الذي انضم إلى باقي السلع التي اعتقدنا في وقتٍ ما أننا لن نضطر لدفع أموال مقابل الحصول عليها، كالماء مثلاً.

الآن يمكنن إضافة النوم للقائمة وبشكل أدق "القيلولة".

ومؤخراً بدأت عدة منتجعات صحية في أرجاء أتلانتا بتقديم خدمة علاج القيلولة الجديد لزبائنها الأوفياء مقابل دولار لكل دقيقة نوم.

وتصف سوزان فانوي، مؤسسة منتجع في أتلانتا يقدم خدمات متعلقة بالنوم، يطلبها الكثيرون من الزبائن "لدينا نوعين من حجيرات القيلولة، يطلق عليها حجيرة الطاقة وحجيرة ألفا، وتوفران إلى حدٍ ما الشعور الذي يوفره أي منتجع صحي إذ أن الحجيرتين تنشران عبيراً وفيها سرير حراري هزاز بالإضافة إلى مشغل "سي دي" موصول بسماعات.."

وأضافت أن هذا العلاج أسعد بعض الزبائن المستعدين لدفع مال من أجل النوم.

ووفق الطبيب شولمان فإن أخذ قسط من القيلولة كفيل بإعادة النشاط للفرد الذي يعاني من اضطراب نوم مزمن، قائلاً "هناك براهين أن أخد قيلولة بين 15 إلى 30 دقيقة خلال اليوم يمكنها أن تحسن أداءك لساعتين أو أربعة."

لكن شولمان حذّر قائلاً إنه بالرغم من أن القيلولة قد تنعش طالبها، غير أنها ليست بديلاً للنوم العميق الضروري لكل فرد.

وقال "إذا كنت تنام بين خمس إلى ست ساعات في الليلة فإن قيلولة بين 15 إلى 20 دقيقة في اليوم أو كل يوم، لن تعوّض عن عجز ساعتين من النوم كل ليلة."

ويضيف شولمان معلناً أنه بالرغم من أن كل هذه الأمور (المنتجعات وخدماتها) هي خيارات جيدة، إلا أن أياً منها لا يعمل ويعطي نتيجة جيداً مثل قيلولة جيدة لعشرين دقيقة."

يُذكر أن اضطرابات النوم من المشاكل الشائعة جداً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إذ أن أكثر من ثلثي الأمريكيين في العام الواحد يقعون ضحية الأرق وغيره من أعراض اضطرابات النوم.

المصدر : CNN العربية 
نُشر فى : 1448 (GMT+04:00) - 11/08/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*مجهر رقمي بحجم هاتف محمول لفحص الدم*

مجهر رقمي بحجم هاتف محمول لفحص الدم




واشنطن : طور فريق من علماء معهد تكنولوجيا كاليفورنيا مجهراً بحجم الهاتف المحمول يعمل الكترونياً دون العدسات المكبرة للمجهر التقليدي.

ويأمل العلماء بتطوير نوع جديد من الميكروسكوبات المحمولة في تمكين للفرق الطبية من القدرة على مسح ضوئي سريع ورخيص لعينة دم بحثاً عن خلايا أورام خبيثة أو طفيليات تهدد حياة البشر، وما يجعل المجهر الجديد فريداً طريقته في مسح الأشياء دون عدسات وهي فكرة مستلهمة من ظاهرة تحجب الرؤية بدلاً من تحسينها.

وأشار فريق معهد تكنولوجيا كاليفورنيا، إلى أن الرقائق الدقيقة الحساسة للضوء كتلك الموجودة في الكاميرات الرقمية يمكنها إنتاج صور بالغة الدقة بطول ميلمتر واحد لجسيمات وديدان مجهرية.

ويسقط العلماء ضوءاً على عينة سائلة تنساب عبر قناة ضيقة وتوجد اسفل القناة سلسلة من الثقوب الضيقة بسعة 3 ميكرونات وتستمر الثقوب خلال طبقة معدنية من الذهب أو الالومنيوم مثلاً ويشع الضوء بدوره عبر الثقوب على شريحة من أشباه الموصلات مرصعة بمجموعة وحدات المسح الحساسة وتحجب الجسيمات التي تطفو فوق الثقوب بعض الضوء القادم الذي تستقبله تحتها وحدات المسح الحساسة وهذه بدورها تعيد تكوين صورة الجسيم بناء على تغيرات كثافة الضوء عبر عدة ثقوب.

المصدر : شيكة محيط 
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش :       الاثنين , 11 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 1:12 مساءً​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

مقدرش اقول غير موضوع رائع يا نون جرل 
اراكى من العقول المتميزة والنشطة ربنا يحميكى وينور طريقك 
وتستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز والتثبيت


----------



## dodi lover (12 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى اوىى على المعلومات الجامدة دىى 

موضوع خطير جداااا


فعلا والله يستاهل التثبيت​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 10/10*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> مقدرش اقول غير موضوع رائع يا نون جرل
> اراكى من العقول المتميزة والنشطة ربنا يحميكى وينور طريقك
> وتستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز والتثبيت



اكسترييييييييييييييم:smil16:
اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش باين ياراجل من زمان 
انا عارفة انك مشغول فمش هتقل عليك وأقولك اتفضل شاى بقى:t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم شكرا على المجاملة الرقيقة ياباشا
منورنا بس ماتغيبش كتير تانى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر أغسطس 2008 م*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى اوىى على المعلومات الجامدة دىى
> 
> موضوع خطير جداااا
> 
> ...



ياااااااااة كل دة
طب فرحتنى بجد
يارب الفايدة تعم على الجميع
ونقدر نبسطكم كدة بموضوع زى دة كل شهر30:
ميرسى على المرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*سماعات "بلوتوث" ذات ضوابط صغيرة للتحكم*

سماعات "بلوتوث" ذات ضوابط صغيرة للتحكم





سماعات بلوتوث ''جبرا''​

(CNN)-- عندما طرحت سماعات "جبرا بي تي 160" العام الماضي، كان أبزر ما لوحظ فيها إمكانية تغيير الغطاء بأغطية أخرى ملونة ومثيرة، وهي ميزة لا تضيف شيئاً يذكر للأداء، وإنما بعض الأمور المتعلقة بشخصية حاملها.

غير أن "جبرا بي تي 3010"، الوريثة الشرعية لسابقتها، جاءت حافلة بتطورات جديدة، لكنها حافظت على جودة الصوت ذاتها، مع بعض التغيير البسيط في التصميم، إلى جانب حوالي 33 غطاء مختلفاً متضمناً في الحزمة ذاتها.

على أن أبرز ما فيها أزرار التحكم الصغيرة، التي يمكن وصفها على أقل تقدير بأنها غير مريحة، لكنها بالإجمال تعتبر "سماعات بلوتوث" مثيرة للمرح.

وتحتوي سماعات "بي تي 3010"، ولا تتعدى مقاييسها 2 إنشاً طولاً و0.9 إنشاً عرضاً و0.4 سماكة، على غطاء بلاستيكي قابل للتبديل والتغيير.

ويتسم الغطاء الأمامي منها بأنه شفاف، وفي أعلى الغطاء (القابل للتبديل) ثمة ثلاثة أزرار للتحكم، زر للوظائف المتعددة في الوسط، واثنان آخران على الجانبين، للتحكم بارتفاع درجة الصوت.

غير أن هذه الأزرار تتسم بأنها صغيرة للغاية، بحيث يصعب الضغط عليها بأصابع الإنسان العادية، وخصوصاً أنها بالكاد ترتفع عن سطح الغلاف البلاستيكي الشفاف.

وزرا التحكم بالصوت متناهيان في الصغر، لكن زر الوظائف المتعددة أكبر قليلاً، ويحتوي على مؤشر ضوئي.

وهناك مسألة أخرى غير مريحة في هذه السماعات، وهي الجزء الخاص الذي يدخل في الأذن، إذ يتسم بأنه رخو، الأمر الذي يدفع لاستخدام الخطاف لتعليقها على الأذن، لكن حتى الخطاف ليس مناسباً تماماً لتثبيت السماعة على الأذن.

الأمر المثير هو أن المستمع على الجانب الآخر من الهاتف يعتقد أن السماعة تصدر هسيساً وصوتاً في الخلفية، وهو أمر غير مريح، مقارنة بسماعات أخرى.

ومن المزايا الأخرى في سماعات "جبرا 3010" طريقة الرد الاعتيادية على المكالمات الواردة ووقف الاتصال أو إنهاؤه، وإعادة الاتصال بآخر رقم، والاتصال الصوتي، وخاصية انتظار المكالمات والقدرة على تحويل المكالمات من السماعة إلى الهاتف وبالعكس.

المصدر : CNN العربية
نُشر فى : (GMT+04:00) - 12/08/08)​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*بعد الأنف.. علماء يطورون لساناً إلكترونياً لتذوق النبيذ*

بعد الأنف.. علماء يطورون لساناً إلكترونياً لتذوق النبيذ





اللسان يمكنه تذوق أربع أنواع من النبيذ حتى الآن​
(CNN)-- بعد الأنف الإلكتروني، يعكف فريق من العلماء على تطوير لسان إلكتروني، لن يكون قادراً على الكلام، وإنما فقط التذوق، وفق دراسة علمية تم الكشف عنها مؤخراً.

وقال العلماء في معهد برشلونة للإلكترونيات الدقيقة بإسبانيا، إن اللسان الإلكتروني، الذي نجحوا في تطويره، يستطيع التمييز بين الأنواع المختلفة للنبيذ، كما يمكن استخدامه في معركة الكشف عن النبيذ المزيف.

ففي دراسة نشرتها دورية الجمعية الملكية للكيمياء "التحليل" The Analyst، أعلنت سيسيليا خونكويرا-خمينيز وزملاؤها في المعهد، أنه باستخدام اللسان الإلكتروني، يمكن التمييز بين أنواع العنب والنبيذ المختلفة، وذلك بواسطة مستشعرات دقيقة للكشف عن الأيونات الكيميائية.

وقال العلماء القائمين على اللسان الإلكتروني إنهم كانوا يعملون على تطويره منذ بعض الوقت، وإنهم تمكنوا أيضاً من تطوير غشاء يمكن استخدامه لتمييز المعادن في المياه.

وجاء العمل على تطوير اللسان الخاص بالكشف عن أنواع النبيذ، بعد أن طرحت سيسيليا الفكرة على القائمين على صناعة النبيذ، الذي رحبوا بفكرة الكشف السريع عن النبيذ وتحديد مكوناته المختلفة، دون الحاجة إلى إرسال العينات إلى المختبرات.

واستخدم العلماء في عمليات تطوير اللسان الإلكتروني عصير العنب، ثم بدأوا باستخدام عينات من النبيذ.

وقام فريق العلماء بتثبيت أغشية حساسة على شريحة سيليكون أطلقوا عليها اسم "المستشعرات الدقيقة."

ويستطيع كل غشاء من هذه الأغشية الكشف عن مكون كيميائي معين من السائل، وعندما يتم جمعها معاً، فإنها تستطيع التمييز بين الخصائص المختلفة لأنواع النبيذ والعنب.

وحتى الآن، يمكن للسان الإلكتروني التمييز بين أربعة أنواع من النبيذ، ويمكنه كذلك قياس درجة الاختلاف بين نوع من النبيذ من صنع عام 2005 وآخر من العام 2007.

وكان العلماء قد توصلوا قبل بعض الوقت لتطوير آداة أشبه بأنف إلكتروني فائق الحساسية.

ووفق باحثين فإن الأنف الإلكتروني سيكون قادراً على تحديد كميات بالغة الصغر من المتفجرات الموضوعة في أماكن حساسة مثل المطارات أو مرافئ الشحن.

وقال أحد الباحثين لشبكة CNN "لجهاز الاستشعار الذي نقوم بتطويره، بالتأكيد عدة استخدامات أخرى، هناك سيناريوهات عدة يمكنك تخيلها"، منها حمل الأنف الإلكتروني باليد في العمليات العسكرية لتعقب المواد الخطرة، أو حتى الكشف عن الألغام، وفق قوله.

كما أن الأنف الإلكتروني نافع أيضاً في تفتيش الحقائب، أو وضعه بالقرب من أجهزة فحص الحقائب التي توضع في المطارات لتفتيش الركاب.

المصدر : CNN العربية
نُشر فى : (GMT+04:00) - 13/08/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*جهاز ليزر يخلع الأسنان بدون ألم*

جهاز ليزر يخلع الأسنان بدون ألم




لندن: اخترع طبيب أسنان بريطاني آلة حديثة تعمل بالليزر، يمكنها أن تقوم بخلع الضروس من دون ألم.

وأوضح الدكتور إيمانويل كولوستوس، الذي يملك عيادة للأسنان في شارع هارلي في وسط لندن أن طبيب الأسنان عند استعمال الآلة الجديدة لن يضطر إلى حقن مرضاه بالإبر الخاصة بتخفيف الألم خلال العلاج، حيث تطلق الآلة أشعة الليزر إلى المنطقة المصابة بالتسوس في الضرس بدل استخدام المثقاب التقليدي الذي يخيف الكثير من المرضى، وبخاصة الأطفال.

وقال كولوستوس إن الجزء الفاسد من الضرس يحتوي على كمية أكبر من المياه مقارنة بالأجزاء الأخرى السليمة منه، موضحا أن أشعة الليزر تعمل بسرعة على تحمية جزيئات المياه في المنطقة التي يكون فيها مما يؤدي إلى "تفجيرها" وتفتتها، مشيرا إلى أن ذلك يطلق صوتا شبيها بفرقعة الذرة عند تحميصها على النار.

وأشار كولوستوس إلى أن أشعة الليزر تقتل أيضا أي بكتيريا تكون موجودة في المكان وتعقم الأجزاء الأخرى فيها، مما يسهل على الطبيب سد الفجوات في الضروس أو الأسنان بسهولة وبشكل عادي.

وأضاف أن هذه الطريقة أسرع في ملء الفجوات، كما أنها لا تحدث أي ورم وقد تسبب ألما بسيطا فقط.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش :       الأربعاء , 13 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 8:1 ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ريسكر .. روبوت يقوم بعمليات الإنقاذ*

ريسكر .. روبوت يقوم بعمليات الإنقاذ




مدريد: صممت شركة أسبانية إنساناً آلياً أطلق عليه اسم "ريسكر" أو "المنقذ" يستطيع أن يقلد بدقة جميع حركات عامل الإنقاذ الذي يديره للقيام بعمليات الإنقاذ والمراقبة في المواقف والأماكن الخطرة مثل التي تشهد تسرب الغاز والدخان.

وقامت شركة روبوتنيك الأسبانية بتصميم وتطوير هذا المشروع، وقدمت أول أمس نسخة منه.

وقد تم تصميم الروبوت المنقذ للمشاركة في عمليات الإنقاذ في الأماكن التي لا يمكن أن يصل إليها الأشخاص وتنفيذ مهام على مسافات بعيدة، وسيتم استخدامه من قبل قوات الأمن وأفراد الحرس المدني.

ويتكون الروبوت من قاعدة متحركة من ذراعين ويدين ورأس مجهزة بنظامين للرؤية والصوت مزودة بكاميرتي فيديو تلتقط من خلالهما مشاهد للموقع تمكن العامل الذي يديره من القيام بالحركات التي يتعين القيام بها ليقلدها الروبوت بدقة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش :       الثلاثاء , 12 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 8:48 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*مختبر أمريكي يطوّر وقوداً من مخلفات بكتيريا E.Coli*

مختبر أمريكي يطوّر وقوداً من مخلفات بكتيريا E.Coli





نموذج مخبري لمستعمرة من بكتيريا E.coli​
كاليفورنيا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- طورت مختبرات طبية أمريكية أسلوباً جديداً لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي المستدام، من خلال اتباع أسلوب الطبيعة، لكن مع اختصار الوقت.

فعوضاً عن انتظار تحول بقايا النباتات والكائنات الحية إلى وقود بعد عشرات ملايين السنيين بفعل التحلل، جرى تعديل جينات بكتيريا متناهية الصغر، بحيث تهضم مواد نباتية وتحولها إلى وقود خلال أيام.

ويقول عالم الكيمياء الحيوية، ستيفان ديلكاردير، نائب رئيس مختبرات LS9 لشؤون الأبحاث والتطوير، إن التجارب في هذا الإطار بدأت قبل عامين في مرآب منزله، لكنها تطورت اليوم إلى حد بات معه قادراً على إنتاج عدة براميل من الوقود يومياً.

ويشرح العالم الأمريكي أسلوب عمله بالقول، إنه عدّل جينات أنواع معينة من البكتيريا الأحادية الخلية، بشكل جعلها قادرة على هضم جميع أنواع النباتات التي تحتوى على السكر وتحويله إلى وقود، ورأى أن هذه التقنية ليست حديثة، باعتبار أن البشر استخدموا البكتيريا لعقود في عمليات التخمير وإنتاج الجعة مثلاً.

ويقول ديلكاردير لشبكة CNN إن فريقه العلمي يركز حالياً على إنتاج الوقود الحيوي، لكن الهندسة الوراثية قادرة على تعديل عمل البكتيريا بحيث تنتج أنوعاً بعينها من الوقود، مثل البنزين أو المحروقات المخصصة للطائرات.

واستخدم ديلكاردير بكتيريا من فصيلة E.Coli التي يمكن للأنواع الخطرة منها أن تسبب المرض الشديد أو الموت للبشر، وأشار إلى أن النقطة الأبرز في مشروعه تتمثل في إمكانية استخدام النفايات النباتية وجميع المزروعات التي تحتوي السكر، وخاصة تلك التي لا تحمل قيمة غذائية للبشر، الأمر الذي سيعالج نقطة جوهرية في الخلاف الدائر حول استخدام الوقود الحيوي.

ويدرك العالم الأمريكي أن الطريق ما تزال طويلة أمامه قبل الوصول إلى المرحلة التي يمكن خلالها تسويق أبحاثه تجارياً، إذ أن إنتاج برميل من الوقود ما يزال يحتاج إلى استخدام كميات كبيرة من البكتيريا، غير أنه متفائل حيال إمكانيات النجاح.

وتعمد مختبرات LS9 على نقطة أساسية ترى أنها تصب مباشرة في صالحها، وهي أن الوقود الذي تنتجه البكتيريا مماثل لأنواع الوقود الحالية، وبالتالي، فلن يكون هناك ضرورة لتغيير محركات السيارات أو وسائل التخزين الحالية، كما هي الحال لدى استخدام الوقود الحيوي المستخرج من النباتات.

المصدر : CNN العربية
نُشر فى : (GMT+04:00) - 14/08/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*باحثون يعثرون على مقبرة في الصحراء تعود لخمسة آلاف سنة*

باحثون يعثرون على مقبرة في الصحراء تعود لخمسة آلاف سنة





هياكل المرأة والطفلين وقد تعانقوا في قبرهم​
واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- عثر باحثون على ثلاثة هياكل عظمية لامرأة وطفلين مسجاة في حوض زهور، تعود لنحو خمسة آلاف سنة في الصحراء الكبرى الأفريقية القاحلة.

وكان الطفلان يمدان أذرعهما نحو المرأة، عندما عثر الباحثون عليهم في موقع مقبرة، قد يعطي الكثير من المعلومات عن الحضارات التي عاشت في المنطقة قبل آلاف السنين، عندما كانت تلك المنطقة خضراء.

وكان الباحث باول سيرينو من جامعة شيكاغو وعدد من زملائه يبحثون عن آثار ديناصورات في حزء من الصحراء يقع في النيجر، عندما وجدوا المقبرة، التي أعلنوا عن اكتشافها في مؤتمر صحفي عقد، الخميس، في الجمعية الجغرافية الوطنية، وفقا لما أوردته وكالة أسوشيتد برس.

وقال سيرينو "جزء من الاكتشاف هو أن تجد أشياء لم تتوقعها، وعندما تعثر على شيء مثل ذلك، وسط الصحراء، فإنك تشعر بقشعريرة في جسدك."

ووجد الباحثون نحو 200 قبر بشري في تلك المنطقة خلال حفريات جرت عامي 2005 و 2006، كما عثروا على بقايا حيوانية وأسماك وتماسيح.

وأضاف سيرينو "حيثما استدرت، كان هناك عظام حيوانات لا تعيش في الصحراء، عندها أدركت أن المنطقة كانت خضراء فيما مضى."

والمقبرة، التي عرتها الرياح، قريبة من منطقة يعتقد أنها كانت بحيرة عندما كان البشر يسكنون المنطقة التي تدعى "غوبيرو" التي تقع تتوغل في أراضي النيجر القاحلة، والتي كانت تعرف عند قبائل الطوارق البدوية باسم "الصحراء داخل الصحراء."

وتعرف المجموعة الأولى من البشر والتي عاشت في تلك المنطقة باسم الكيفيانيين وكان طول أحدهم يبلغ حتى ستة أقدام، وقد كانوا يصطادون الحيوانات، ويستخدمون رماحا طويلة لصيد الأسماك النهرية الضخمة، وقد استعمروا المنطقة عندما كانت خضراء قبل نحو 8 إلى 10 آلاف سنة.

أما المجموعة الثانية من البشر، والتي استعمرت نفس المنطقة، فكانت تعرف بالتينيريانيين وكانوا أصغر حجما وطولا، وكان اقتصادهم يعتمد على الصيد وتربية الماشية.


المصدر : CNN العربية
نُشر فى : GMT+04:00 - 15/08/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*"اختبار سريع" للكشف عن انفلونزا الطيور*

"اختبار سريع" للكشف عن انفلونزا الطيور





عشرات الملايين من الطيور ماتت او قتلت بسبب تفشي المرض في آسيا وغيرها​

اعلن علماء بريطانيون انهم بصدد تطوير آلة اختبار محمولة للكشف عن حالات الاصابة بانفلونزا الطيور في غضون ساعتين. 

وتتطلب العملية حاليا اسبوعا كاملا لضرورة اجراء الاختبارات في المختبرات على عدة فصائل من الفيروس. 

ويقول الخبراء التابعون لجامعة نوتينغهام ترينت ان الآلة الجديدة سيمكن نقلها الى حيث يشتبه في تفشي المرض او الى المصابين، كما ستمكن من التعرف على السلالات القاتلة من الفيروس بسرعة اكبر وبالتالي تنقذ ارواحا. 

يذكر ان 81 بالمئة من المصابين بسلالة H5N1 القاتلة من الفيروس توفوا، لكن حظوظ النجاة من الموت تتزايد مع سرعة الكشف عن المرض وبداية العلاج. 

يذكر ان عشرات الملايين من الطيور ماتت او قتلت بسبب تفشي المرض في آسيا وغيرها. ولحد الآن، لا يمر فيروس H5N1 بسهولة الى البشر رغم انتقاله بسرعة بين الدواجن. 

لكن الخبراء يتخوفون من ان يطفر الفيروس الى شكل يمكنه من اختراق حاجز الاجناس لينتقل الى البشر، ثم بينهم ليصبح وباء ينتشر عالميا. 

يذكر انه في اندونيسيا وهي الاكثر تضررا من هذا المرض، قتل اربعة اخماس كل من اصيب بالمرض، معظمهم اصيب بسبب الاتصال مع الدواجن. 

ومما يجعل تشخيص الداء صعبا كون اعراضه من حمى وسعال مشتركة مع امراض اخرى عديدة. 

المصدر : BBC العربية
نُشر فى : الخميس 14 أغسطس 2008 13:08 GMT​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مصرية تضع سبعة أطفال..4 ذكور و3 إناث جميعهم أصحاء*



قلم حر قال:


> 1237 (gmt+04:00) - 17/08/08
> *مصرية تضع سبعة أطفال..4 ذكور و3 إناث جميعهم أصحاء*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا قلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*كوريا الشمالية تنتج "نودلز" يؤخر الشعور بالجوع*

كوريا الشمالية تنتج "نودلز" يؤخر الشعور بالجوع




قالت صحيفة شوسون شينبو اليابانية، الموالية لكوريا الشمالية، إن العلماء الكوريين الشماليين طوروا نوعا من "النودلز" يؤخر الاحساس بالجوع. 

وذكرت الصحيفة ان هذا النوع من النودلز مصنوع من الذرة وفول الصويا. 

وأكدت الصحيفة ان النودلز الجديد يجعل الناس يشعرون بالامتلاء فترة أطول ويمثل انفراجة كبيرة في التكنولوجيا الغذائية. 

وأشارت شوسون شينبو إلى أن النودلز الجديد يحوي نسبة من البروتينات تزيد مرتين عن العادي ونسبة من الدهون تزيد 5 مرات عن النودلز العادي. 

وأضافت قائلة "عندما تتناول النولدز العادي المصنوع من القمح أو الذرة سرعان ما تشعر بالجوع مجددا، ولكن نودلز فول الصويا يرجئ الشعور بالجوع". 

وذكرت الصحيفة ان النوع الجديد من النودلز سيكون متاحا في أسواق كوريا الشمالية قريبا. 

يذكر أن كوريا الشمالية تعتمد على المساعدات الغذائية الأجنبية. وقد حذرت الأمم المتحدة في الشهر الماضي من أن سكان هذا البلد قد يواجهون أسوأ أزمة غذائية منذ عقد. 

ولكن السلطات في بيونج يانج لا تسمح للخبراء الأجانب بالوصول إلى مصادر المعلومات اللازمة لتحديد أبعاد الأزمة بدقة. 

وكان أكثر من مليون شخص قد تضوروا جوعا حتى الموت في كوريا الشمالية في أواخر التسعينيات بعد كوارث طبيعية وسوء إدارة الحكومة لاقتصاد البلاد. 

المصدر : BBC العربية
نُشر فى : السبت 23 أغسطس 2008 12:46 GMT
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*حل لغز الثقب الأسود والنجوم*



> قلم حر قال:
> 
> 
> > حل لغز الثقب الأسود والنجوم​
> ...



شكراً قلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*مضاد حيوي يقطع الاتصالات بين البكتيريا*

مضاد حيوي يقطع الاتصالات بين البكتيريا





واشنطن: ابتكر باحثون أمريكيون مضادا حيوياً يستهدف قطع اشارات الاتصال بين البكتريا مما يحول دون تمكنها من إفراز المواد السامة التي تصيب الإنسان بالمرض، وذلك في أسلوب جديد لمكافحة الجراثيم الخطيرة التي تهاجم المعدة مثل السالمونيلا

وأوضحت الدكتورة فانيسا اسبرانديو الباحثة بمركز ساوثوسترن الطبي بجامعة تكساسا أن مراكز الاستشعار في البكتريا تنتظر الاشارة الصحيحة لتبدأ في إفراز الجينات السامة، وبدلا من البحث عن طرق جديدة لقتل البكتريا مثلما هو الحال مع معظم المضادات الحيوية اكتشفت اسبرانديو وزملاؤها مركب "إل ئي دي 209" الذي يقوم ببساطة بنزع سلاح البكتيريا.

وقالت اسبرانديو في الدراسة التي نشرت نتائجها بدورية العلوم: "بالاستعانة بالمركب "ال ئي دي 209" اعقنا آليات الاستشعار هذه وخدعنا في الاساس البكتريا حتي لا تدرك انها داخل العائل".

ويحمل جسم الانسان الملايين من البكتيريا ولكن دون تلقيها لإشارات كيميائية مناسبة مثل تلك التي تصدر من الهرمونات، لذا فإنها تمر ببساطة في القنوات الهضمية.

ولأن المركب الجديد "إل ئي دي 209" لا يقتل البكتريا، فإن الباحثين يعتقدون انه لن يكون من السهل علي البكتيريا ان تطور مقاومة له علي عكس أغلب المضادات الحيوية الأخري التي تشيع بينها هذه المشكلة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش  السبت , 23 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 7:10 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*علماء تشيك يخترعون منظماً جديداً لمرضى القلب*

علماء تشيك يخترعون منظماً جديداً لمرضى القلب





براغ : توصل العلماء التشيك إلى اختراع منظم جديد يمكن أن يساعد مرضى القلب ليس فقط على تحسين تدفق الدم وأداء عضلات القلب وإنما في منع توقف تنفسهم أثناء النوم.

وأشار الدكتور ييرجي فيتوفيتس إلى أنه كان يتم الافتراض بأن المنظمات يمكن أن تزيل اشكالات النوم وتحسن عمل القلب غير أن التشيك هم أول من اثبتوا ذلك .

وأوضح فيتوفيتس أنه تم التأكد بإن اعطاب النوم يمكن أن تضر القلب بشكل كبير ولذلك فإن الناس يمكن أن يصابوا بالجلطات أثناء نومهم.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش  الأحد , 24 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 12:21 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*طائرة تطير لثلاثة أيام متواصلة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية*

طائرة تطير لثلاثة أيام متواصلة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية





استطاعات طائرة زفير 6 أن تبقى في الجو أكثر من ثلاثة أيام​



حققت طائرة بريطانية الصنع دون طيار، تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية رقما قياسيا عالميا غير رسمي في زمن الطيران. 
فقد استطاعات طائرة زفير 6 أن تبقى في الجو أكثر من ثلاثة أيام، وذلك من خلال الطاقة الشمسية في النهار ومن خلال البطاريات في الليل والتي يعاد شحنها في النهار. 

وكانت الرحلة عرضاً أمام الجيش الأمريكي والذي يبحث عن وسائل تكنولوجية جديدة لمساعدة قواته على الأرض. 

وعبر مميزات زفير فإن هذه الطائرة قد تكون نموذجية بالنسبة لمهمات الاستطلاع والتجسس. 

كما من الممكن الاعتماد على الطائرة في تدعيم الاتصالات على الأرض خلال المعارك. 

ويقول كريس كيللير من شركة كوينتيك للأبحاث الدفاعية لبي بي سي نيوز إن الطائرت التي تعمل دون طيار لها مميزات غير متوفرة لدى الطائرات التقليدية وحتى لدى الأقمار الصناعية.


ويضيف أن الميزة الأساسية للطائرات التي تعمل دون طيار أنها تمكن مشغليها من البقاء فوق المنطقة المطلوب مراقبتها طوال الوقت بينما القمر الصناعي يمر على نفس المنطقة مرتين في اليوم، ومرة من هذه المرات في الليل، وبالتالي فإن القمر الصناعي يلتقط جزءا من الحركة، لكن زفير تستطيع أن تبقى هناك طوال الوقت. 

والرحلة التي عرضت زفير فيها قدراتها تمت فوق ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية حيث طارت بدون توقف لـ82 ساعة و37 دقيقة. 

وبهذا الرقم تكون زفير تفوقت على الرقم القياسي لطائرة جلوبال هوك التي تعمل دون طيار والتي طارت لـ30 ساعة و24 دقيقة وتفوقت حتى على نفسها حيث طارت لـ54 ساعة دون توقف العام الماضي. 

ويقول كيللير إن زفير قد تكون جاهزة للاستخدام العملي خلال العامين القادمين، وإن شركته ترغب في إدخال تحسينات على الطائرة من أجل أن تبقى في السماء لشهور. 






ارتفاع الطائرة زفير مقارنة بالطائرات الأخرى​


وخلال رحلتها استطاعت زفير، والتي تزن 30 كيلوجراما أن تصعد إلى ارتفاع 18 كيلومترا أو 60 ألف قدم عبر التحكم الآلي فيها من الأرض ثم طارت بعد ذلك عبر طيارها الآلي وعبر الاتصال بها عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية. 

واستطاعت زفير أن تثبت تحملها لدرجات حرارة قاسية تتراوح بين 45 درجة مئوية و70 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر عند ارتفاع 60 ألف قدم. 

وعمل مهندسو الشرطة البريطانية التي تتخذ من فرانبورو مقرا لها على مشروع عملاق مع شركة بوينج الأمريكية حيث يريدون بناء أكبر طائرة دون طيار في التاريخ والتي ستكون قادرة على العمل بالطاقة الشمسية وحمل حوالي 450 كيلوجراما. 

ويقول القادة الأمريكيون إنه من المفترض أن تكون هذه الطائرة قادرة على البقاء فوق أي منطقة من الأرض لخمس سنوات دون الرجوع إلى الأرض.

المصدر : BBC العربية
نُشر فى : الأحد 24 أغسطس 2008 11:15 GMT​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: فريق جراحي ألماني يزرع ذراعين كاملتين*



nonogirl89 قال:


> فريق جراحي ألماني يزرع ذراعين كاملتين
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*موضوع روعة لم انتبه له قبلا"
مشكورةnonogirl89
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة معلومات قيمة بس الى الى عجبنى تطوير مبيد للنمل
اصل النمل عندنا فى الشقة كتير اوى وخنقنى


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*سر هروب الذبابة: مخ سريع وقدرة على التخطيط*

سر هروب الذبابة: مخ سريع وقدرة على التخطيط







تتعرف الذبابة على مصدر الخطر​


قال باحثون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إنهم توصلوا لمعرفة السر الذي يجعل من الصعب ضرب الذباب. 

ويعتقد الباحثون أن مقدرة الذبابة على تفادي الضربات تعود لدماغها سريع التصرف والمقدرة على التخطيط مسبقاً. 

وأظهر تسجيل فيديو عالي السرعة أن الذبابة تتعرف على المصدر الذي يأتي منه الخطر وتعد لمسار الهروب. 

وأشار الباحثون في الدراسة التي نشرت في مجلة "كرنت بيولوجي" العلمية إلى أن افضل وسيلة لضرب الذبابة هي الزحف ببطء واستهداف موقع أمام مكانها. 

ويحس الكثير من الناس بشعور الاحباط عندما يحاولون إصابة ذبابة بكثير من الدقة قبل أن تتمكن من الهروب. 

وصور الباحثون في معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا مجموعة من محاولات إصابة الذباب، حيث اكتشفوا أن الذبابة تضع نفسها في موضع "ما قبل الطيران" بسرعة كبيرة خلال جزء من عشرة أجزاء من الثانية من تعرفها على الشخص الذي يستهدفها. 


المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر : السبت 30 أغسطس 2008 22:44 GMT​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: فريق جراحي ألماني يزرع ذراعين كاملتين*



كليم متى قال:


> *موضوع روعة لم انتبه له قبلا"
> مشكورةnonogirl89
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ...



مشكور ياكليم على الرد الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا نونوجيرل .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شادى ميلاد قال:


> بصراحة معلومات قيمة بس الى الى عجبنى تطوير مبيد للنمل
> اصل النمل عندنا فى الشقة كتير اوى وخنقنى



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس ان فى حد هينتفع يعنى
بس ليه كدة النمل تاعبكم
ليه ماعملتش زى نصيحة ابو العربى وحطيت سكر ونشوق وبلاطة
النمل يتلم على السكر يشم النشوق يعطس راسه تتخبط فى البلاطة يموت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

